# Seiko 7T34



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

HI, MY NAME IS ROBERT, IVE COLLECTED MECHANICAL WATCHES FOR SOME TIME NOW, IVE ONLY RECENTLY FOUND JUST HOW GOOD SOME OF THE SEIKO QUARTZ WATCHES ARE. THIS ALL CAME ABOUT BY ACCIDENT AS I WAS GIVEN A CHRONO WITH THE 7T34 MOVEMENT AND WAS TOLD IT JUST NEEDED A BATTERY. THE WATCH WORKS FINE NOW APART FROM THE CHRONO SECONDS HAND DOESNT MOVE!

IVE FOUND THE INSTRUCTIONS ON THE NET' BUT IT DOES'NT MENTION ANYTHING REGARDING CHRONO SETTINGS.

DO I HAVE TO GO THROUGH SOME SORT OF SETTING NOW THE BATTERY HAS BEEN REPLACED, OR COULD IT BE THAT THE MOVEMENT IS BROKEN'

MY LIFE IS IN YOUR HANDS;


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

WHY ARE YOU YELLING?


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Sorry about the noise, just thought you had to shout nowadays.

Do you you think if i speak a little SOFTER i will still be heard!


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've had a similar problem in the past, and overcame it by removing the movement from its case, and then giving the chrono seconds hand the gentlest of nudges with a toothpick.


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Hi Boris, Thanks for the response, just got the thing back together again, nudged the hand from left to right and gently lifted it, but it looks like its run its final race. Im guessing its powered by a small stepper motor and beyond me to replace even if i could find the parts.

I was looking forward to owning a quartz watch with a sweeping seconds hand!

only trouble is im now hooked on buying another. (watching one on the bay at the moment)


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

mollydog said:


> Hi Boris, Thanks for the response, just got the thing back together again, nudged the hand from left to right and gently lifted it, but it looks like its run its final race. Im guessing its powered by a small stepper motor and beyond me to replace even if i could find the parts.
> 
> I was looking forward to owning a quartz watch with a sweeping seconds hand!
> 
> only trouble is im now hooked on buying another. (watching one on the bay at the moment)


Hi,

I've got a 7T32 and the normal 'seconds' hand is the one on the left side. The large sweep hand (in the centre) is the stopwatch seconds hand. This, on mine anyway, doesn't move until I start up the stop watch function. Which hand is it on yours that isn't moving ?

You say you were looking forward to a quartz with a sweeping seconds hand. Were you expecting the large centre 'seconds' hand to be running all the time ?

It's possible (likely in fact) that your 7T34 is different from my 7T32 in which case ignore all this and I'll leave now.


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Hi, Sorry i meant the centre stop watch hand, I have read that if you leave this hand running all the time it would eat batteries, but it would still be nice to have it working!

I will probably be on the look out for a new movement, the watch case etc are all mint

The good news is' Ive since found and bought another from ebay;


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mollydog said:


> HI, MY NAME IS ROBERT,
> 
> .... I WAS GIVEN A CHRONO WITH THE 7T34 MOVEMENT AND WAS TOLD IT JUST NEEDED A BATTERY.
> 
> ...


Good to see that you've long since stopped SHOUTING AT US :yahoo: , Robert. :good:

If you're still having problems with that 7T34  ....

Check out eBay item # 280704875721, listed overnight by an eBay seller in Hong Kong:



> *7T34 Analogue Quartz Watch Movement Japan*
> 
> *
> **New without tags*





mollydog said:


> I will probably be on the look out for a new movement, the watch case etc are all mint
> 
> The good news is' Ive since found and bought another from ebay;


Or maybe you've already found it.


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Just got back from hol's, took a book and two magazines but catching up on the 7A threads was far superior :thumbup:

Took me ages to get through all the recent threads.

Thanks for the heads up Paul regarding the 7t34 movement, I managed to bag one. :yahoo:


----------

